# Indonesian "tank boat" fire support vessel unveiled



## CougarKing (19 Feb 2016)

It's not an amphibious tank, but a fire-support vessel...(photo credit to firdausj from the Timawa forum and Janes)







Janes



> Naval Weapons
> *Singapore Airshow 2016: Saab to provide weapon, battle system for Indonesia's 'tank boat'*
> Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International
> 18 February 2016
> ...


----------



## cupper (19 Feb 2016)

Ohoh. Now the Armored Corps will want sea duty pay.  ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Feb 2016)

I'd love to see that run in close on a drug boat. You can stop, or you can try to outrun my 105 - your choice.


----------



## Journeyman (20 Feb 2016)

cupper said:
			
		

> Ohoh. Now the Armored Corps will want sea duty pay.  ;D


Same coloured beret......   :dunno:


----------



## Kirkhill (20 Feb 2016)

The "bail out" boat's a neat little option.


----------



## cavalryman (20 Feb 2016)

The rebirth of the MGS (_Maritime_ Gun System)?  [


----------



## YZT580 (20 Feb 2016)

We missed that boat 40 years ago when Trudeau (sr) cancelled the Bras D'or.  Coastal interdiction and anti-drug interceptions would have been guaranteed especially with that 105 mounted on the bows.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Feb 2016)

YZT580 said:
			
		

> We missed that boat 40 years ago when Trudeau (sr) cancelled the Bras D'or.  Coastal interdiction and anti-drug interceptions would have been guaranteed especially with that 105 mounted on the bows.



I don't think the Bras D'or and this would be classified the same.  This looks more like a "River Boat" than a "High Seas" boat.....I picture it cruising the Mekong Delta, not the North Atlantic.

 [


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (20 Feb 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Same coloured beret......   :dunno:



There's more than a common beret colour that binds sailors and troopers:

We both fight from inside our hulls;
Both of our main guns are in turrets;
We are both manned by a "crew";
we both fight on orders of our commander (job for the trooper - rank for the sailors  )

And we both use .50 cal when the job is beneath the use of our main armament  [


----------



## cupper (20 Feb 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> There's more than a common beret colour that binds sailors and troopers:
> 
> We both fight from inside our hulls;
> Both of our main guns are in turrets;
> ...



Didn't they also call the first tanks "Land Ships"?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Feb 2016)

so a Catamaran and a CB-90 spend a night together...


this is a tank boat


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Feb 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I don't think the Bras D'or and this would be classified the same.  This looks more like a "River Boat" than a "High Seas" boat.....I picture it cruising the Mekong Delta, not the North Atlantic.
> 
> [



Yep... probably direct fire support for Indo troops killing lots of those nasty Christians, and other problem children, in Irian Jaya and elsewhere 'berapa jam di sini' https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_Papua_(province)


----------



## Journeyman (20 Feb 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> There's more than a common beret colour that binds sailors and troopers....


I thought it best if I just leave it at beret colour, rather than listing all the attributes the 'sodomy, rum, & lash' crew and the 'death before dismounting' folks have in common.  You know, out of politeness, site regulations, etc.


----------

